

New Greplin iPhone app - drx
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/greplin/id424909109?mt=8

======
anthony_franco
This is just an update. The app came out in July.

~~~
drx
Ah, my mistake.

This was in the email I got from Greplin: "It's been our biggest request for
months and it's finally here: The Greplin iPhone app."

